# just in theory



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi just if I ever want to breed mines.

What would I get from this combination?

Hypo x Mack Snow Tremper albino 50% het raptor (info from seller)

I'm guessing that at least 25% Mack snow
And all will be het albino

But what influence would het raptor will have? Would paternless make it super hypo or anything colour wise (I know these is not gene to inherit)?

And is this super hypo or just hypo?









Thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

First off the gecko pictured looks Super Hypo.

1copy Hypo x Mack snow Tremper
25% normal
25% Snow
25% Hypo (1copy)
25% Hypo Snow (1copy)
All het Tremper

2Copy Hypo x Mack Snow Tremper
50% Hypo (1copy)
50% Hypo Snow (1copy)
All het Tremper

The 50% het Raptor means one parent was het Raptor and because the gecko is already visually Tremper it means its 50% het eclipse.
All the 50% means is there is a 50/50 chance of the gecko actually being het for that trait.
It will make no visual difference.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

(1C)Super hypo X Talbino snow Poss-HET Eclipse = .

25%Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
25%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
25%Snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
25%(1C)Hypo Snow of type HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring will be Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
(2C)Super hypo X Talbino snow Poss-HET Eclipse = .

50%(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
50%(1C)Hypo Snow of type HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.

All offspring will be Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.

Patternless reverse striped is polygenetic.Unlike patternless that it recessive.There is NO! patternless(Recessive) in APTOR/RAPTOR.Patternless reverse striped is what found in APTOR/RAPTOR's and in outcome is unpredictable.You may get you may not.That's what happens with polygenetic traits.


----------



## gekox (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys so much. Will read more about genetics.


----------

